# Comparison of open source wireless drivers



## knotabot (Jun 6, 2009)

Finding out which wifi is supported by which OS can be a pain asking in the forum.

Luckily someone went through the trouble of building a nice graph at wikipedia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers

Hope this helps.


----------

